

HN: Vote weighting is already in place - silly stories sink faster - gaika

Looks like Hacker News has votes weighted (but not by authority as I suspected). Right now on the from page you can find stories that are older, have fewer points yet way above stupid "about:internets" link. Very nice!
======
pg
Not quite. There are certain sites and filetypes that are considered
"lightweight" and whose scores are (currently) multiplied by .3. These include
tweets, images, Onion stories, Xkcd cartoons, and so on.

The new code has been running for a while, probably over a month. I was
wondering how long it would take users to notice.

This seemed the best solution to the problem of easy-to-upvote stuff like
tweets and cartoons floating to the top of the frontpage. I didn't want to ban
them, but I didn't want to end up like reddit either, so I added a multiplier
to compensate for lightness.

Edit: The initial "Not quite" no longer makes sense because the post has been
changed based on my answer. Originally it was asking if per-user vote
weighting had been turned on.

~~~
prakash
Could you add a .5 weight to stories from techcrunch, nyt, alleyinsider, and
some of the other aggregate sites? Thanks.

~~~
ivankirigin
This raises an interesting alternative feature request: allow users to set
their own weights on filetypes or domain patterns - but they would only apply
to themselves. They could be > 1.

This might be more computationally intensive, and would likely increase page
load times. The people using the feature probably wouldn't mind.

